# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  Robaron equipos de Topografía en "La Agraria"

## Bruno Cillóniz

No sería la primera vez. La DININCRI busca conexiones.  _Fue el domingo 11 de abril. Las autoridades se comprometieron a reponer parte de las herramientas y reorganizar el sistema de seguridad. Los equipos costarían en total S/. 300 mil. _   *Por:* Manuela Zurita  *Agraria.pe.-* Siete equipos de topografía fueron robados el domingo 11 de abril de la Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina (UNALM) según informó Miguel Sánchez, jefe del Departamento Técnico de Agua y Tierra (DRAT) que tenía a cargo los equipos. 
Las herramientas forman parte del material educativo de base de la cátedra Topografía 2, del 5to semestre de la Carrera de Ingeniería Agrícola. También son usados por alumnos de otras carreras, indicó el Departamento de Relaciones Públicas de la universidad más conocida como La Agraria. 
Las máximas autoridades de la UNALM se comprometieron este jueves (ayer) a reponer parte de los equipos para garantizar la continuidad de las clases y a reorganizar el sistema integral de seguridad, informó hoy un comunicado de prensa de la mencionada universidad. 
La Dirección Nacional de Investigación Criminal (DININCRI) ya investiga el robo y su conexión con las desapariciones sistemáticas de material de laboratorio y computadoras que sucedieron entre el 2009 y lo que va del año.  *Los alumnos* 
El miércoles de la semana pasada alumnos de la Facultad de Ingeniería Agrícola se manifestaron en protesta por el robo en las instalaciones de la Universidad, apuntó el Departamento de RRPP de La Agraria.Temas similares: "XIII ALMUERZO AGROEXPORTADOR" - 22 DE MARZO HOTEL WESTIN - "NO PIERDA LA OPORTUNIDAD" - 3 DIAS UTILES. Venta de PH metros y Refractómetros "Equipos de medicion del PH y Sucarosa" para una excelente cosecha CONFERENCIA ESAN EN TRUJILLO: "La competitividad en las empresas agroindustriales en la región La Libertad frente a la crisis Europea"  y "PRESENTACION MAESTRIA DE AGRONEGOCIOS". Artículo: Standard & Poor's eleva calificación crediticia del Perú a "BBB" desde "BBB-" Revista inform@cción AGRARIA: "La publicación de la agricultura peruana"

----------


## lugarte

Muy raro este robo, sobre todo si se toma en cuenta que los domingos solo dejan ingresar a personas con la debida autorización. Es seguro que entre el mismo personal de seguridad haya algún cómplice.

----------

